# pricing on a redhawk



## jbp84 (Apr 10, 2015)

I found a Redhawk 44 mag blue finish wood grips looks to be 7" barrel I'm guessing. I already have a blackhawk hunter don't really need another 44mag but you just don't see many of these floating around. Just curious whats the going price on a blue finish redhawk. I may buy it anyways can't go wrong buying a gun


----------



## watermedic (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks like if you can get it for less than $600 you did pretty good.


----------



## joshpetty1980 (Apr 10, 2015)

they sell for around $800 so anything less than $700 is a good deal but offer $500 and go up from there


----------



## tgc (Apr 16, 2015)

Sounds nice. I never have run across any redhawk deals.


----------



## blt152 (Apr 17, 2015)

I found a Super Redhawk on GunBroker with a 3x6 Bushnell scope which I got for $600.00 plus $30.00 shipping. My FFL charges $15.00 for a transfer so for $645.00 I think I got a good deal. They are out there you just have to look. I watched this one for two weeks and it had no bids so contacted the seller and he closed the auction at our agreed price plus shipping. He just wanted to get what he had invested in it back.


----------



## tgc (Apr 17, 2015)

I'd love to find a .44 redhawk with 5 1/2" barrel. I mostly find the 7 1/2".

645 total is pretty good! without the scope


----------



## tgc (Apr 17, 2015)

I'd love to find a .44 redhawk with 5 1/2" barrel. I mostly see the 7 1/2".

645 total is pretty good! without the scope


----------



## Dub (Jun 6, 2015)

joshpetty1980 said:


> they sell for around $800 so anything less than $700 is a good deal but offer $500 and go up from there



Where is this that you see them selling for $800 ?

I'm assuming that you are talking about new.

I've not seen a blue Redhawks for sale in years and would like to see them come back.


----------

